# Will 622 work off one single coax?



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

Will a 622 work with one coax hooked up to it leaving the other input empty? I know your saying "Why would you even hook it up with one coax seeing I would lose the dual tuner features" But will it work with only one?

Jason


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I would be suprised if it would. The 921 does not and the 942 does not to my understand. Dual receivers require that both tuners are getting signal.


----------



## scooby2 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have mine working with 1 cable via a separator. dish 1000 -> separator -> 622. Should work the same way if you have a dp44.

*Edit*

Damn read that wrong. Yes mine seemed to work fine with 1 cable for 24 hours. Had to wait to get a separator and then it worked with both.


----------



## mattcombs (Feb 17, 2006)

Scooby2- you have a DP44 or not? I'm getting a Dish1000 installed, and am wondering if a single cable will do it, or whether I will need 2 cables. So, if I understand correctly, there will be 3 lines (one from each LNB) going into a DP44 and then a single line out that can be separated for the 2 tuners in the Vip622?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Dish 1000 is DPP Twin. It will work a dual tuner with one coax and a separator.


----------



## logicman (Feb 9, 2006)

I think that mattcombs is correct. The Dish100 has 3 LNB's -- one for each of the satellites -- then the signals are "combined" into a single RG6 cable that comes into the house. Then, the signal(s) are separated into two outputs that feed as inputs into TV1 and TV2 on the ViP622.

Sunfire01 was asking if TV2 must have a signal cable connected to it and the answer (I think) is yes. But the installer should handle this for you, sunfire01, since it's very easy for him/her to do.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

My 622 is not activated yet, but I did run it with a single cable getting a few channels (100, 101 and a couple of others). That was with the cable in tuner 1. To get the new software to download I had to put the cable in tuner 2. This was with a Dish Pro 500.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

mattcombs said:


> Scooby2- you have a DP44 or not? I'm getting a Dish1000 installed, and am wondering if a single cable will do it, or whether I will need 2 cables. So, if I understand correctly, there will be 3 lines (one from each LNB) going into a DP44 and then a single line out that can be separated for the 2 tuners in the Vip622?


Another option with the Dish1000 that is common is a DPP Twin LNB (110/119) + a DP Dual LNB (129), instead of 3 cables coming off the dish to a DPP44 the DP Dual feeds into the DPP Twin, which has the switch in it and it has 2 outputs to feed up to 2 dual tuner receivers, cleaner than a 3 DP Dual -> DPP44 setup if you have 2 receivers or less.


----------



## dhaberer (Feb 1, 2006)

yes one cable is ok. My dish 500 was replaced with a 1000. They put whatever they put in it so they only needed one cable. The line was split right before going into the 622. The tech said they are all so happy they can do that now. No having to lay extra lines for customers.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Just want to make sure everyone understands that the only way you can run the ViP-622 with all it's features working, is with a single cable run IF you have a Dish Pro Plus LNB/Switch on the other end AND you use a Dish Pro Plus seperator to hook it up to BOTH Satellite inputs on the ViP-622. 

If you are using Dish Pro or Legacy equipment and try to use the Dish Pro Plus Seperator that comes with the ViP-622 it will NOT work. 

If you try and just run the ViP-622 with Dish Pro or Legacy equipment and only have a single cable running into either Satellite input 1 or Satellite input 2 your results may vary. Some people indicate they've been able to get it to work, others have reported less than stellar results. I am not positive but I don't think this is technically supported by Dish, if you were to have problems the first thing they'd probably tell you is run another cable to input 2, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I think you guys missed sunfires question. One cable into one input. Answer is no.. not reliable. It is not s supported configuration and I am sure you would run into all sorts of problems. 

Sunfire.. are you the one that also asked if you could sell the second remote? Gotta ask why one remote and one cable or are you just trying to get your post count up.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Hey Rob,

In other words -- if you have your 942 already connected to a Dish 1000 using the separator to split the signal to TV1 and TV2, then you won't have any problems connecting the 622?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

elbyj said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> In other words -- if you have your 942 already connected to a Dish 1000 using the separator to split the signal to TV1 and TV2, then you won't have any problems connecting the 622?


Correct, should be a drop in replacement.


----------



## device manager (Apr 11, 2006)

My Dish 1000 has a DP Twin (not the plus) that runs to the DPP44. Can I still use a separator even though the LNBF is not a plus? I assume that I can since the DPP44 "disables" the switch in the DP Twin from what I've read.

http://www.satelliteone.com/dish/support/dpplus/Quick_Facts--DISH_Pro_Plus_Separator.pdf


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

device manager said:


> Can I still use a separator even though the LNBF is not a plus?


The DPP44 converts everything to DP+, so yes, you can use a single cable and a separator.

You might benefit from visiting http://ekb.dbstalk.com. There you will find all sorts of technical stuff including switch setups and how to hook up some pretty obscure stuff.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Last nigh I was working with the CSR because my PIP was not working right. One of the test was to disconnect the splitter and connect directly to tuner 1 and then to tuner 2 to see if the problem was on the splitter or cable.

It actually worked fine with just having tuner 1 connected, I was able to navigate and watch TV. I am sure somewhere along the line it would fail when it tries to locate the signal for the second tuner.


----------

